# Canadian seeking job in Scotland.



## JennyMT (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello!
I am a 32 year old Canadian female and I would love to move to Scotland for work.
I have already "used" my Working Holiday Visa several years ago and the problem is finding a job that will support a work permit.
I have a Bachelor of Arts degree and a College diploma as a Medical Lab. Assistant. Unfortunately this feild of work will not provide a Visa. 
I am wondering if anyone knows what type of job I could do to obtain a work visa, or if anyone could provide specific websites to search and apply.
Any information you provide is greatly appreciated!!
Thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

JennyMT said:


> Hello!
> I am a 32 year old Canadian female and I would love to move to Scotland for work.
> I have already "used" my Working Holiday Visa several years ago and the problem is finding a job that will support a work permit.
> I have a Bachelor of Arts degree and a College diploma as a Medical Lab. Assistant. Unfortunately this feild of work will not provide a Visa.
> ...


If your qualification and experience aren't on the shortage occupation list, as you seem to imply, then a prospective employer has to demonstrate they have no option but to employ you because they can't find another candidate who can do the job who doesn't require a visa, such as EU citizen or those married to one. This, in the current climate, is most unlikely, as they are obliged to advertise the job extensively locally and in professional journals etc. 
There are a few other visa types that you may qualify for, such as intra-company transfer (your US employer transferring you to a branch in UK) or some kind of training or internship, officially arranged and approved by Home Office.
The thing is, the UK is in the middle of stagnant economy with high unemployment and few job vacancies, and the government is doing its best to enhance UK citizens' job prospect and restrict visa for non-EU migrants. They only want workers who will fill particular skills shortage, and don't compete with resident workers for jobs.
Unless you qualify for another type of visa that allows you to work, such as ancestry or settlement (e.g. marrying a British or EU citizen), you have very slim chance of getting a visa to work. You can get a study visa, which normally allows you to work in spare time and vacations, but work is only supposed to raise pocket money and you must have enough funds to pay for all your normal living and study expenses.
Sorry.


----------



## JennyMT (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you so much for taking the time to reply. Although discouraging, I appreciate your help!!!


----------

